# Anyone use Efferbaktol



## Doodlewine (Mar 21, 2017)

I did a search here and did not find any post. 

Anyone using this for sulfite?


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 22, 2017)

Huh, I have never heard of this. It is evidently basically k-meta + baking soda. (Well, the potassium analog of baking soda, anyway). The potassium bicarbonate makes it effervesce. Not sure why that is desirable in this application....


http://www.rjoenology.com/ft_en/Preserving%20and%20sulphiting/MV%20EFFERBAKTOL%202%20&%205%20granules%20En.pdf


> EFFERBAKTOL granules are made from BAKTOL P (potassium metabisulfite (E 224)) and potassium bicarbonate (E 501).


----------



## Johnd (Mar 22, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Huh, I have never heard of this. It is evidently basically k-meta + baking soda. (Well, the potassium analog of baking soda, anyway). The potassium bicarbonate makes it effervesce. Not sure why that is desirable in this application....
> 
> 
> http://www.rjoenology.com/ft_en/Preserving%20and%20sulphiting/MV%20EFFERBAKTOL%202%20&%205%20granules%20En.pdf



Wouldn't this concoction also raise your pH?


----------



## Doodlewine (Mar 22, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Wouldn't this concoction also raise your pH?



I have read that potassium bicarbonate helps to stabilize pH in water

According to Scott Laboratories the potassium bicarbonate fraction has littler or no effect on PH.


----------



## stickman (Mar 22, 2017)

I have used the granular form as well as the tablet, it works well, the packet and tablet sizes are geared towards barrel use providing a specific so2 content etc. The effervescence provides some small amount of mixing to aid even distribution throughout the barrel. I found myself weighing out portions of packets or breaking tablets to get the desired addition for my smaller 30gal tanks, so for me it didn't seem to provide much benefit. I do like the dated packets which help keep track of shelf life.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 22, 2017)

Doodlewine said:


> I have read that potassium bicarbonate helps to stabilize pH in water
> 
> According to Scott Laboratories the potassium bicarbonate fraction has littler or no effect on PH.



Gotcha, must be a small part.


----------

